# Who buys replacement batteries for cordless drills?



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I did once. Then the drill went bad. Battery was $50 and the new drill that included TWO batteries was $129. What a stupid thing that was to do. But I still see batteries for sale at the big box stores and I have to wonder if anyone is as stupid as I was. It's a shame that it's not worth buying them but unfortunaletly it isn't. If they can make the drill, charger, 2 batteries, and a case for $200, why can't they sell the batteries at a price that makes it worth it? It's kinda like shovel handles. I used to buy them too. Just ain't worth it.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I still have two old makita drills that the batteries have gone bad, even the expensive drills, it's usually chaeper to buy a new drill than to buy replacement batteries. 

I have pretty much gone back to the cord on most tools. I have air tools and electric, I've used air for so long at work the cord doesn't bother me. I don't use my tools at work anymore so I've taken all my air powered home to use there.

with a cord, it won't do half the job and quit like a battery. even working outside I'll use the generator a lot of times if it is too far for a cord from the house or shop


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Rigid offers a life time warranty on their cordless tools... Batteries included. If you register the tool you simply bring the bad battery to a service center and they replace it no questions. I've done this with one 18v NiCad. This is part of the reason I switched to rigid.

The other option is having them rebuilt... Done that too and it's about 50-75% the cost of a replacement with upgraded (higher aHr) cells so they actually are better than new.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had one rebuilt once and it was crap. I think Batteries Plus did it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> I had one rebuilt once and it was crap. I think Batteries Plus did it.


Find a retired electrical engineer to build it or buy the cells and do it yourself! :yes: A google search will reveal what size cells to buy and resources to order em. The price difference wasn't enough that I felt the need to do em myself.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a nice old DeWalt cordless drill that I really liked using. But when both of the batteries stopped holding a charge and I saw that the battery packs were about $80 each I said screw it and bought a new Ryobi package. Cordless drill, charger, 2 battery packs, and carrying bag for $69.

The problem is that these companies are so proud of their crap and their name that they think we sheep are going to buy their replacement batteries at any cost (or at least it seems that way). Well this sheep isn't going there. DeWalt - like any other "our-crap-doesn't-stink" brand - can and will be replaced if they make the consumables (like battery packs) prohibitively expensive. I would have spent $35-40 per pack. $80 and up? I don't think so.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

A lot of cordless tools seem to show up on Craigslist with no battery or charger. A more cynical individual than myself might think this is because Craigslist is a thief's best fence, but I'm sure there's a perfectly good, less incriminating explanation for the glut of orphaned tools. And for every unwitting (witless?) consumer buying such tools there's a salesman at the local borg with a shelf full of replacement batteries ready to go.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Yup. I see tools missing the battery packs at yard sales and pawn shops all the time. I will NEVER buy a cordless power tool without the battery pack. Actually, I won't ever buy a used cordless power tool at all. I KNOW the battery packs are almost always more expensive than it's worth.

Same goes for chargers. The charger is almost going to be more expensive that it's worth.

It's a crying shame really.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I've bought one pack of replacement - err, supplementary batteries for my Ryobi One+. I've not had one fail, even the NiCds that are now about three years old. Just more batteries for more tools. Often with these, I can get an additional battery included with a tool (weed whacker, for example) for just a few bucks more than just the battery.

I buy reman units all the time from a place called Direct Tools Factory Outlet, since I'm about at a saturation point with how many batteries I have already. Bought the leaf blower for $15. It's $109 new with the small battery and a charger. Since I don't need a charger, and I can buy two of those batteries for $80 otherwise, sometimes it makes sense.

Home Depot had a deal a few weeks ago for a $99 set of tools that came with two of the NiCds, plus two Lithiums for free. It was a bag of tools for $10, which you could turn around and dump on CL if you wanted to.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've bought a few sets of new batteries for my Ryobi tool set. Mostly I just kept running out of charged batteries, but the original two no longer hold a charge at all. The only tool from the set that's failed was the drill, and frankly, given the way I used it, I'm surprised it didn't fail earlier.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Rigid offers a life time warranty on their cordless tools... Batteries included. If you register the tool you simply bring the bad battery to a service center and they replace it no questions. I've done this with one 18v NiCad. This is part of the reason I switched to rigid.
> 
> The other option is having them rebuilt... Done that too and it's about 50-75% the cost of a replacement with upgraded (higher aHr) cells so they actually are better than new.
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


I'm going to look at the Rigid. Thanks. 

I keep a supply of drills on hand anyway I have 4 now since one of my Dewalt batteries died.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

When I bought my current ford van in 2005, my buddy had a postcard from ford that was good for a 6 piece 18v dewalt cordless kit. So I mailed it in and got them. The batteries last about 4 years. Since then, I have bought 3 or 4 dewalt 18v cordless drills when home depot runs them on sale for $99. You get two batteries and a charger and the drill. So now I am at the point where I am going to need some more batteries and not sure what to do. I may check into the ridgids, but I hate to give up on the dewalts. I still like the impact, finish nailgun, sawzall, right angle drill, hammer drill, and the regular drills. I feel like a drug addict. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I'm going to look at the Rigid. Thanks.
> 
> I keep a supply of drills on hand anyway I have 4 now since one of my Dewalt batteries died.


Just know that this doesn't include refurbed, I think they have a 1 yr warranty, don't remember... So if you buy em at Factory Direct (Tanger) you don't get the lifetime unless you find a NIB there.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The problem with Dewalt and others is they change the battery shape when they change type of battery. Nicad, XRP, Lithium, etc.I noticed the other day Ryobi can use multiple types of batteries. they are all the interchangeable.

I like that idea. You can keep your drill and upgrade to a better battery type. or buy a new set that works with the old drill. 

It's customer friendly.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have an 18 volt DeWalt that Ive had since I was 18 years old. I'm 33 now. I replace the batteries when they go bad. I pay $80 with exchange at Batteries Plus for 2 batteries. Ive only had to replace my batteries once and it was about 2 years ago. They seem just as good as buying brand new ones.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've only bought batteries twice. The first time was for a pair of Bosch 9.6V drills that I got in the 80's. It was their first cordless I think. Anyway, The drills do what they are supposed to do, drill wood and drive screws. Since I have two of them, and they are likely collector items now, and still work after 25 or so years...why not.

The second time was for a PC 14.4V VSR drill/hammerdrill that LOML bought me as a gift. It's a great tool. One of the batteries took a dump. So, I spent about $60 for another.










 









.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> The problem with Dewalt and others is they change the battery shape when they change type of battery. Nicad, XRP, Lithium, etc.I noticed the other day Ryobi can use multiple types of batteries. they are all the interchangeable.
> 
> I like that idea. You can keep your drill and upgrade to a better battery type. or buy a new set that works with the old drill.
> 
> It's customer friendly.


Rigid is the same way :yes:... After all, it's in the ryobi fam

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve bought many batteries. I have a 12V and an 18V DeWalt that I’ve bought batteries for without any problems. My 12V was a little hard to find the last time so I bought 2 of them and that was a couple of years ago and they still are just fine. 

Before I bought my DeWalts I used to have Makita 9.6V drills which I went through a lot of batteries.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have pretty much abandoned cordless, like Dat, and just use corded tool. I've got three Makita drills, a, 9.6v, one 12 and one 14v, that could use a fresh battery each. I was looking on eBay for replacement batteries and have seen them for about $40 a piece. They are not Makita brand but look like clones. Anybody ever try these?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

A bit off topic but... I'm quite impressed by the torque many of the cordless drills/drivers have. Before I bought my first cordless years ago I held off for a long time because I harbored serious doubt as to whether they could actually give the performance I'd come to expect from a corded drill. Amazingly, they do.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I had two 12v Makitas refurbished at Batteries plus and they last longer per charge than when they were new.
$100, but I love that drill.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Until other brands improve their pricing on "expendables" *think batteries" we avoid cordless like the plague!!!!! Do like to keep ONE drill/driver on hand, though; they come in handy, even in a fixed shop like ours. 
Wasted enough hard earned $ already!
Why don't we stick together (strength in numbers) and email Craftsman, DeWalt, and many others that we *hate* this "planned obsolescence", and point to this site as proof! 
Yes, they monitor this and other sites for feedback, but it's one thing to "hear" and another thing to "listen"!
PS...We tried with Craftsman regarding their more recent general poor engineering choices (several times) and never even received a *form *letter response! Maybe they only want to be #1 in Kenmore, etc.
Talking about this is great, but we as the end users need to 1) stop buying brands (not only Sears), that do not respect us as consumers, but also to 2) FLOOD their emails with our thoughts. Maybe our distaste for their policies will sink in!
P*ssed but Proud Fellow Woodworkers.
Marena and Vinny


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> Until other brands improve their pricing on "expendables" *think batteries" we avoid cordless like the plague!!!!! Do like to keep ONE drill/driver on hand, though; they come in handy, even in a fixed shop like ours.
> Wasted enough hard earned $ already!
> Why don't we stick together (strength in numbers) and email Craftsman, DeWalt, and many others that we *hate* this "planned obsolescence", and point to this site as proof!
> ...


 Hearing and listening have never meant the same!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I really like my cordless drills for the handiness of not packing a cord around. For heavy drilling though, I always bring out the heavier corded drill. The thing that really irritates me about the cordless drill manufacturers is that they all have their own ideas about how the battery should fit the drill, and almost none of them are interchangeable. Cordless tools would be a lot more practical and a whole lot cheaper if the batteries were more generic.

Gerry


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I really like my cordless drills for the handiness of not packing a cord around. For heavy drilling though, I always bring out the heavier corded drill. The thing that really irritates me about the cordless drill manufacturers is that they all have their own ideas about how the battery should fit the drill, and almost none of them are interchangeable. *Cordless tools would be a lot more practical and a whole lot cheaper if the batteries were more generic.*
> 
> Gerry


Then the manufacturers wouldn't make any money.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I really like my cordless drills for the handiness of not packing a cord around. For heavy drilling though, I always bring out the heavier corded drill. The thing that really irritates me about the cordless drill manufacturers is that they all have their own ideas about how the battery should fit the drill, and almost none of them are interchangeable. Cordless tools would be a lot more practical and a whole lot cheaper if the batteries were more generic.
> 
> Gerry


 
Good luck with THAT. Ain't gonna happen. You wouldn't expect a Ford motor to fit in a Chevy.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Cordless tools would be a lot more practical and a whole lot cheaper if the batteries were more generic.
> 
> Gerry


I can understand why the companies themselves don't band together - proprietary standards trap customers into returning for spare parts. But why hasn't an aftermarket company jumped in yet with a single generic battery available in different voltages, and a series of slimline adapters so that it can be used on any drill on the market? You buy the adapter for your drill - something that just fits into the plug portion of your drill, and then the generic battery fits on to that. I'm sure it would be a big seller if the batteries were affordable.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

joesbucketorust said:


> I can understand why the companies themselves don't band together - proprietary standards trap customers into returning for spare parts. But why hasn't an aftermarket company jumped in yet with a single generic battery available in different voltages, and a series of slimline adapters so that it can be used on any drill on the market? You buy the adapter for your drill - something that just fits into the plug portion of your drill, and then the generic battery fits on to that. I'm sure it would be a big seller if the batteries were affordable.


Sounds good on the surface but I'm betting it's because after the second set of batteries (of brand name or ones like you said with an adaptor), the tool itself needs to be replaced. I would guess a setup like you describe would initially cost slightly more than a brand battery with the advantage that you could then buy cheaper replacement "packs" to fit in that adaptor. But the disadvantage would be that the tool would need replaced after that first replacement died. And, now you might say "So? just switch the adaptor to the new tool." But I am also guessing that companies would constantly redesign their battery hookups when they come out with new tools. And if you pay attention to the market, all those cordless tools get redesigned constantly. So, the chance of buying one just like you already have would be slim to none.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> I can understand why the companies themselves don't band together - proprietary standards trap customers into returning for spare parts. But why hasn't an aftermarket company jumped in yet with a single generic battery available in different voltages, and a series of slimline adapters so that it can be used on any drill on the market? You buy the adapter for your drill - something that just fits into the plug portion of your drill, and then the generic battery fits on to that. I'm sure it would be a big seller if the batteries were affordable.


Because, most likely, they would get the bejeezus sued out of them over the adapters. I would have to assume that the proprietary connection points and structure are covered under patent, and these companies would protect that IP tenaciously.

It's a fantastic idea, but that's unfortunately why we probably won't see it.

Heck, I'd love to see the Craftsman and Ryobi lines be interchangeable, since they are made nearly identical (only difference I can tell being voltage and two connection points).


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree first thing I thought of was the patents. Only way you'd get this is if the government stepped in and forced some standards, but I can hear the shouts of "government interference in the free market" already so that isn't going to to happen.


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh I saw in the Rigid forum someone made a custom adapter for Royobi (if I remember right) batteries to fit his Rigid tools.

On another note, I'm looking at dewalt's 20v max line which I was annoyed to see was actually just the 18v batteries with a higher amp hour rating and dewalt's excuse for this was that they needed a name for it to distinguish them. So I started trying to think of new names for this and they were all so awkward that I decided I wasn't so annoyed with dewalt after all.


----------



## Enkidu1 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Rebuilt Batteries*

I joined hoping that I would find out if anyone has had luck with the new Lithium Ion batteries that Craftsman is now selling. I take care of my tools and I really hate to buy something new if the old one works just fine. In the past I have had my Craftsman 18 volt nicads rebuilt with Nickel Metal Hydride cells and they worked and charged better than the original ones. Has anyone rebuilt their NiMh packs using Lithium Ion? I have been told that its not possible, but I trying to find out if anyone has had sucess. The company that did my rebuilds before will only replace them with NiMh cells. The guy I talked to seamed to know what he was talking about. Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a 12v DeWalt drill that I really like (don't like the bigger ones due to bulk and weight, so I use corded for anything that required more power). Both batteries (NiMh) went bad after about 2 years. For $50, I bought a Li-Ion on the internet. I don't recall what place I bought it from, but I absolutely love it. It has much, much longer run time than the original, with more torque. I've had it for at least 2 years, and it is still holding a very good charge. Turned out to be a good deal. 

Edit to add that the Li-Ion battery uses the same charger. One word of advice is to not leave the battery in the charger for extended periods. The cheap charges don't have the circuitry to maintain the battery correctly, and it will shorten the life.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I love cordless drills. I have a six year old set of DeWalt cordless drill, driver, circ saw and recip saw with 3 batteries to share among the lot. When I use those tools I use them hard, but no problems yet. I recently got a couple of hand drills and a Brace and bit: no cords, no batteries either. 

I have a pretty nice drill press that is corded, of course, but I use the brace and bit more often especially when the workpiece is big and bulky. I recently built a workbench and the dog holes were much easier with the brace and bit.

Fellas, I hear some carping about the folks who make cordless products wanting to make money. I have heard that kind of talk for years and it mystifies me. No money, no innovation and fewer choices. My Dad had a crappy metal clad corded drill: does anybody remember how dangerous those things were? His Dad had a hand drill and a brace and bit. But, hey, a hand drill was a big improvement over the bent stick twisted string rig I have seen in history books. I am a huge fan of innovation and choice and I am more than willing to pay for it. Even so, I expect that my Grandfather had to work more hours to get that brace and bit than I did to get my DeWalt cordless drill. That's a bargain.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Until my son bought me a Dewalt drill in 2009 I never had a cordless drill that lasted long enough for the battey to go bad. Now one of the batteries is going bad so I guess I will be a candidate for replacing batteries. I think the 18v batteries it uses are nearly 80 bucks. I hope I don't have the same luck as you did with your drill. 

Now thats a idea for a business, making adapter kits so you can use any brand battery with any drill.


----------



## snipit73 (Mar 29, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Until my son bought me a Dewalt drill in 2009 I never had a cordless drill that lasted long enough for the battey to go bad. Now one of the batteries is going bad so I guess I will be a candidate for replacing batteries. I think the 18v batteries it uses are nearly 80 bucks. I hope I don't have the same luck as you did with your drill.
> 
> Now thats a idea for a business, making adapter kits so you can use any brand battery with any drill.


HD Lowes and 99$ Amazon
DEWALT DC9096-2 18-Volt XRP 2.4 Amp Hour NiCad Pod-Style Battery (2-Pack) - Amazon.com


I've got sever Dewalt 18v so I'll keep buying bats. till the tools die.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

My cordless drills are about 500 bucks each. The oldest is about 5 years old and I had to buy one new battery for it, it was only 60 bucks. I think the one that died was do to a long fall off a roof.....


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

we always rebuild them here (thailand). dirt cheap - like $5-8.
not always great rebuilds, but hey, serviceable.
buying at the manufacturer's crazy prices is a slap in the face.
(i hope basic tools never incorporate software!)


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

It depends when my old dewalt cordless died i figured the drill itself wouldn't last much longer so no.
Bought a new one that came with 2 batteries 1 died within 1 year .
Got it cheap enough so figured 40 bucks for another battery was worth it.
Have had the replacement for over a year.
Both batteries are still going strong.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

you can buy the new cells online for 3-4 dollars each depending on what you have.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used Craftsman cordless tools for a few years now. The cordless drills and reciprocating saws are good, I use the heck out of them and they last and last. I've got batteries I've had for 5 years, used HARD, and they are still going. I also use the lights with the batteries and I get good usage from them also.

The circular saw and vacuum are about the only things I can't get much battery life out of. They start out strong and die fast. But I can't complain really, since I have limited need for the circular saw and vacuum. They last as long as I need them to, but it does suck that it kills the battery completely for just a couple of minutes of work from that one tool. 

I get a LOT of use from the drills at very hard usage rates and they last and hold up for it. I wait until Father's Day sales and get a new set for $50-$70 with a drill, 2 batteries and a good charger. For what I spend on them vs. how long they last and the abuse I put them through, I will keep buying them. Paying more for yellow tools doesn't seem worth it to me since I have had experience with them too (worked for someone else who had them and I used them daily) and haven't seen them last any longer, just cost more is all.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

duane -- are those batteries the 19.2 ?? 


i only have 2 craftsman tools. i got a combo drill / right angle drill with 2 batteries as a gift.

both the batteries are going dead as i type this. do i buy another battery or sell the 2 drills and cash out ? 

either way im at the short end of the stick.

ggggrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bahamaboy (Jan 4, 2013)

I have bought replacement batteries off a company on eBay. They take your old battery and refurbish (replace the guts) with a newer battery technology that will still work with your drill. Cannot remember what the heck the new technology is. Anyway, the results are that I now have two drills that have far more torque and the battery lasts 30 or 40% longer. So for me, buying a new battery was a good decision. I did not buy one off the shelf and I am not sure I would unless the battery was on sale as they are very expensive.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Rigid offers a life time warranty on their cordless tools... Batteries included. If you register the tool you simply bring the bad battery to a service center and they replace it no questions. I've done this with one 18v NiCad. This is part of the reason I switched to rigid.
> 
> The other option is having them rebuilt... Done that too and it's about 50-75% the cost of a replacement with upgraded (higher aHr) cells so they actually are better than new.
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


2x having them rebuilt. I have done that with my Wagner and my Craftsman 19.2. Cheaper and also I don't have useless drills laying around that are a shame to throw into the garbage.

Manufacturers are constantly changing their drill and battery design which is a pain having multiple chargers laying around. Who here has a dedicated battery charging station in their shop? I do.


----------



## tseitz11 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Dedicated Battery Charging Station*

Not to highjack the thread but could you post a picture of your dedicated battery charging station. Doing the same thing just looking for different ideas.


----------



## Enkidu1 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Rebuilding batteries*

Hey,
I would love to know where you got your replacement batteries from. I found these guys and will give them a shot. (Drill Batteries) I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for the advice on leaving it in the charger. I am use to leaving them on because it was more convenient to grab and work. Maybe that's why they went bad.:thumbsup:







JohnnyTooBad said:


> I have a 12v DeWalt drill that I really like (don't like the bigger ones due to bulk and weight, so I use corded for anything that required more power). Both batteries (NiMh) went bad after about 2 years. For $50, I bought a Li-Ion on the internet. I don't recall what place I bought it from, but I absolutely love it. It has much, much longer run time than the original, with more torque. I've had it for at least 2 years, and it is still holding a very good charge. Turned out to be a good deal.
> 
> Edit to add that the Li-Ion battery uses the same charger. One word of advice is to not leave the battery in the charger for extended periods. The cheap charges don't have the circuitry to maintain the battery correctly, and it will shorten the life.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

tseitz11 said:


> Not to highjack the thread but could you post a picture of your dedicated battery charging station. Doing the same thing just looking for different ideas.


I will snap a picture tonight. It is a cubby type shelf with cut outs for power cords and a power strip that I can turn them all on or off.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

EWerner said:


> 2x having them rebuilt. I have done that with my Wagner and my Craftsman 19.2. Cheaper and also I don't have useless drills laying around that are a shame to throw into the garbage.
> 
> Manufacturers are constantly changing their drill and battery design which is a pain having multiple chargers laying around. Who here has a dedicated battery charging station in their shop? I do.


i have a dedicated charging station. 1 shelf with all my charging needs.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have found that rebuilt packs fresher and last longer than new packs.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

tvman- where do you get them ?


----------

